# Costa Del Mar Blackfins or Corbinas???



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Trying to decide which frames. I will be going with the 580 green glass lenses. Anyone own either of the frames? If so, how do you like them? I'm trying to decide between the two. I tried both on, but not sure whether I wanna go with the larger framed Blackfins or the Corbinas which have a little less lense coverage. Any thoughts?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am wearing a pair of Corbinas 580's AWESOME!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a pair of Corbina 580s and I LOVE them, the only disadvantage of them is I'm having a hard time finding a pair of croaky's that will fit them.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Chums at buckeys will fit. Nice wire croakey. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Depends which one fits your face better....make sure to try them on at a local retailer.....


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

I have corbinas...love em!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I did In fact try on both frames. I liked the looks of the smaller framed Corbinas, but liked the comfort and lense coverage of the Blackfins a bit better. The conundrum here is, looks or comfort/coverage???


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Corbinas! I was wearing hammerheads before these and the corbinas are way better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have tortoise blackfins, 580g green mirror, theyre great but fog up because theres not enough ventilation. Too bad i found that out after i bought them. 
Theyre great other than that


-mac-


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

better buy the glasses that fit your face ,who cares how they look? your buying quality glasses so that you can see the fish, not so the fish can see you, just saying== tight lines.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had the Blackfins for a couple years and just bought me a pair Corbinas last month to replace them as my fishing glasses. I like the fit of the Corbinas a little better, neither have much ventilation which causes fogging of the lens especially when wearing a buff like I do. Still looking for frame out there thats going to solve that problem, you don't want any light coming in from around the frame for sight casting but then you have no ventilation. I did buy a pair of the new Double Haul frames as well as they have a set of small vents built into the sides that are supposed to help with that issue but I ended up sending them back because they were a bigger frame than I was expecting. One thing about the Blackfins that I've run into and the reason I went to the Corbinas was because just about all the rubber has come loose from the plastic on the frames, I've super glued it back a couple times and it just comes loose somewhere else. Like I said they are a couple years old and I've worn the hell out of them so I feel I've probably gotten my money's worth I guess, I do plan on sending them in to see if they are going to warranty the issue but given what I've read from some post on here about thier CS I'm not holding out much hope of that. 

Mike


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Go with the comfortable ones which ever pair that is for you. You will wear them more often and not be selling them after the first few times that you wear them.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

That was my 2 choices and i went w/the Blackfin. Only because they were $20 cheaper than the Corbinas on ebay though. LOL
Can't go wrong w/either one. Never had them fog up and the contrast and glare reduction are top notch w/the 580 green glass.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its my face shape that makes them fit really well, everyones different


-mac-


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Ray bans for sure. Or oakleys or bass pro brand you'll look likes aa bro and get a lot of ladies
Jettytarpoon


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I got some maui jims in tortoise color that are similar to those frames, but, IMO..fit my face better than the costas I tried.

I don't fish much anymore though and I'm sure costas have better lenses.

as most if not all have said, though, try em on first glasses,, aren't a universal fit to everyone's melon lol!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

jettytarpon said:


> Ray bans for sure. Or oakleys or bass pro brand you'll look likes aa bro and get a lot of ladies
> Jettytarpoon


And this is to mean what?

Sorry, I get enough ladies, even at 52. Also, I'm a no-go on the Oakleys. Worn 'em longer than you've been alive (HS coach), and EVERY pair I've owned have broken.

As for BPS, I wore "cheap sunglasses" and Ray Bans, I wore those "sunglasses at night" in the 80's-LOL!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Check out the Howler frames...my new favorites.

TH


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

If you like the look of the corbina's, but the comfort of the blackfin's, do yourself a favor and check out the fantail's. I've had the blackfin's for two years and I didn't exactly love the bigger frame, but loved the comfort. I wanted a new pair, different frame and different color lens, and liked the look and comfort of the fantails. I will never do without the rubber on the frame that the blackfin and fantails have. They are much more comfortable.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> I've had the Blackfins for a couple years and just bought me a pair Corbinas last month to replace them as my fishing glasses. I like the fit of the Corbinas a little better, neither have much ventilation which causes fogging of the lens especially when wearing a buff like I do. Still looking for frame out there thats going to solve that problem, you don't want any light coming in from around the frame for sight casting but then you have no ventilation. I did buy a pair of the new Double Haul frames as well as they have a set of small vents built into the sides that are supposed to help with that issue but I ended up sending them back because they were a bigger frame than I was expecting. One thing about the Blackfins that I've run into and the reason I went to the Corbinas was because just about all the rubber has come loose from the plastic on the frames, I've super glued it back a couple times and it just comes loose somewhere else. Like I said they are a couple years old and I've worn the hell out of them so I feel I've probably gotten my money's worth I guess, I do plan on sending them in to see if they are going to warranty the issue but given what I've read from some post on here about thier CS I'm not holding out much hope of that.
> 
> Mike


Im about to send my Corbinas in the the same repair. I think it's a Costa problem overall. I do love'em though!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Some things you just won't know until after 6 hours of wearing them. I bought a pair of hammerheads that fit good in the store, but after a days trip, they were killing my ears. So after a trip I went and tried on some more and ended up getting some Tags. Even with sore ears the Tag's fit fine and felt good.

Only one trip with them, but so far so good.


----------



## homerun (Aug 15, 2009)

*f*

best frame of costas line for people with long eye lashes? Have trouble with lashes hitting lens on most glasses


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Just picked up a pair of the new Rockport frames and they are my new favorite, only available in 580p though. I have both the corbinas and the blackfins, I like the corbinas better.


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

I have the Corbinas in 580g perscription and they are sick! Was fishing Black Lake a few weeks back and was sight casting reds ....i was the only one that could see them! These are my baby since i paid a pretty penny for them and i will never go to another company....Costas Kick Arse!!!!

And they have the Green Lens!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dukdogtx said:


> The conundrum here is, looks or comfort/coverage???


The sun does not care how you look. Go for coverage and avoid the raccoon tan.


----------



## RecycledPlastic (Jun 5, 2015)

I have worn the Blackfins for over 4 years and they are great. They do have the usual rubber coming off issue, but CDM has replaced them twice. I just ordered the Corbina's in 580 prescription blue mirror with the new silver frames, but I will still continue to wear my Blackfins. Just wanted two pair for when I need to return one for repair.


----------

